# Coast Starlight Business Class



## seat38a (Jun 22, 2015)

It looks like the Business Class for Coast Starlight is bookable. Its the last option in premium. Anyone seen it yet?


----------



## CHamilton (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks for noticing that! I just booked BC on the Starlight SEA-OLW on August 8 for the All Aboard Washington picnic. Looks like they are charging the same price as Cascades BC.


----------



## CHamilton (Jun 22, 2015)

From Facebook:



> Already found a glitch -- can't book with associated Thruway. LAX-OKJ prices out; LAX-SFC does not.


I guess they haven't added all the needed city pairs yet.


----------



## seat38a (Jun 22, 2015)

CHamilton said:


> Thanks for noticing that! I just booked BC on the Starlight SEA-OLW on August 8 for the All Aboard Washington picnic. Looks like they are charging the same price as Cascades BC.


Glad I could help. They really need to change the user interface because, people will not know that its the last option after all the sleepers. Its going to be a failed experiment if nothing changes with the booking system.


----------



## zepherdude (Jun 22, 2015)

Very reasonable price, plus not one but 2 bottles of water and a 6 buck meal coupon. Access to Parlor Car! What a treat! I would try this option for sure.


----------



## winterskigirl (Jun 22, 2015)

I hope this isn't going to pack em into the Parlour Car :angry: They really should have stripped the seats out of the lower level "movie theatre" which is rarely used and installed bench seats or swivel chairs. The PPC needs more seating.


----------



## seat38a (Jun 22, 2015)

winterskigirl said:


> I hope this isn't going to pack em into the Parlour Car :angry: They really should have stripped the seats out of the lower level "movie theatre" which is rarely used and installed bench seats or swivel chairs. The PPC needs more seating.


From what I understand PPC is for Wine Tasting only. Not to hangout.


----------



## seat38a (Jun 23, 2015)

If they had a shower facility for business class on the CS, I'm sure that would help sell those seats! Lets face it, coach tends to develop an interesting stench towards the end of the trip, with most of it from not bathing.


----------



## fairviewroad (Jun 23, 2015)

seat38a said:


> CHamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for noticing that! I just booked BC on the Starlight SEA-OLW on August 8 for the All Aboard Washington picnic. Looks like they are charging the same price as Cascades BC.
> ...


They might be planning some sort of marketing push for this, which would help raise the visibility. But yes, the current set-up does make it awfully subtle.


----------



## Anderson (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm figuring this is a soft, low-profile launch to work out the bugs before they throw the book at it with marketing.

Edit: And I'm seeing that BC is $30 on top of the coach fare LAX-OKJ. Not a bad deal, particularly if the downstairs seating is 2-1 and you can keep a good wifi connection where relevant. Point to be had, though, is that the wifi on the Starlight has been extremely spotty in the last few years (a few of their routers died).


----------



## fairviewroad (Jun 23, 2015)

Anderson said:


> I'm figuring this is a soft, low-profile launch to work out the bugs before they throw the book at it with marketing.


Yes, it will be interesting to see where/how this is marketed. That said, unless Amtrak.com overhauls its booking engine, the BC option on the CS will continue to be relatively hard to find, as it will require clicking through the sleeping accommodations on the "premium" column. That will not deter folks who are committed to booking BC, but it will certainly not produce many impulsive upsells to people who aren't traveling overnight and wouldn't think to click on the "premium" column.

As of now, this is a unique choice, but it Amtrak wants to spread this model to other LD trains, they really need to come up with a fifth column in the booking engine.


----------



## rms492 (Jun 23, 2015)

is the seating standard 2-2, or the much preferred 2-1?

If it is 2-1, would it be possible to be guaranteed the "single" aisle seat option?


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 23, 2015)

rms492 said:


> is the seating standard 2-2, or the much preferred 2-1?
> 
> If it is 2-1, would it be possible to be guaranteed the "single" aisle seat option?


Possibly at a higher price, but it would be nice to get a newspaper, flowers on the fold down tray, toiletry bag, ice & water & coffee & juice,etc.!

Please excuse my sarcasim!


----------



## saxman (Jun 23, 2015)

Is there an official start date for this?


----------



## seat38a (Jun 23, 2015)

saxman said:


> Is there an official start date for this?


Amtrak itself didn't announce anything. (I don't think) I asked the lounge agent this past weekend if it was coming which she confirmed it was. I only found out it was bookable by going online and finding it after flipping through all the sleeper options.


----------



## fairviewroad (Jun 23, 2015)

saxman said:


> Is there an official start date for this?


Today, according to this press release. But only for the summer, apparently.



> AMTRAK COAST STARLIGHT TO OFFERBUSINESS CLASS SERVICE
> 
> Pilot program starts June 23
> 
> ...


----------



## surfgeek (Jun 23, 2015)

Service started 6/22/15, and was bookable on that date. Extra tariff is (for one example) $28 over coach for LAX-SJC, $51 additional SJC-SEA, $57 LAX-SEA (for travel July 2, one-way.) Oddly, I can't find the fares online but *can* find them on the mobile app. As observed and discussed with a crew member last Saturday 6/20, the coaches were not refurbished and seating is 2+2 standard lower-level Superliner coach seating -- but weren't there some Amfleet/Horizon business-class 2+1 seats sent out west about a year ago? Maybe someone remembers.

Also, the initial Amtrak employee memo stated Parlour Car access for Business Class passengers was only for the 9extra cost) wine tasting, but now there's a more ambiguously-worded version out that says "access to the Parlour Car" without the "...only for the wine tasting" note and saying the $6 voucher is good in the PC as well as the diner and Sightseer Lounge.

Early days yet, I suppose, and some details to clarify and work out.

2+ 1 upgraded seats and unrestricted PC access might make it worth the money, but two bottles of water and a $6 voucher, plus unreliable wi-fi, don't make enough difference for me -- I guess we'll see how the public respond.


----------



## surfgeek (Jun 23, 2015)

(Fairviewroad posted the press release with the "access to Parlour Car" text. If I recall the original memo correctly, it was made clear that access was *only* for the wine tasting -- so that's changed and for the better.)


----------



## Anderson (Jun 23, 2015)

surfgeek said:


> (Fairviewroad posted the press release with the "access to Parlour Car" text. If I recall the original memo correctly, it was made clear that access was *only* for the wine tasting -- so that's changed and for the better.)


That is probably in reaction to the fact that when the original idea was put out there, the wine tasting was free/included...and you'd have howls of indignation if BC folks got the wine tasting free while sleeper pax had to shell out for it. Also, there's the fact that there are plenty of valid city pairs which wouldn't get the wine tasting due to timing (SEA-PDX comes to mind...IIRC the wine tasting is post-departure from PDX SB and pre-arrival NB).

Edit: The only issue I have with it is the fact that they probably ought to scale the voucher with distance/number of meal periods covered (e.g. SEA-PDX would be $6 but LAX-OKJ might be $12-15) and adjust the price accordingly. Such scaling was _also_ in the original concept.


----------



## seat38a (Jun 23, 2015)

Well with access to the PPC, that explains the free WiFi access.


----------



## SteveSFL (Jun 24, 2015)

Another way Amtrak is diminishing the perks of sleeper travel. Every time I've been on CS the good seats (swivel chairs) in the PPC have been full most of the trip. Now add all the business class passengers and it will really be crowded.

So I guess I'm happy it's hard to find in the booking system.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 24, 2015)

How many AGR Pts. for the BC car?


----------



## surfgeek (Jun 24, 2015)

"That is probably in reaction to the fact that when the original idea was put out there, the wine tasting was free/included." The wine tasting was always an extra cost for BC, same cost as for sleeper passengers.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 24, 2015)

Rail Freak said:


> How many AGR Pts. for the BC car?


A 1 zone Business Class ticket is 6500 points.


----------



## surfgeek (Jun 24, 2015)

Original memo -- some adjustments have been made and hopefully passed on to crews:

:The Coach Train Attendant will be issued a book of coupons. 

 The $6.00 Food and Beverage Coupon can be redeemed in the Dining Car, Lounge or Parlour Car. Valid on the day of travel only. 
 Wi Fi access for checking e-mail and intranet access ( no movie streaming). 
 Business Class (BC) travelers will have access to the Parlour Car for wine tasting. 
 The TA will give each BC passenger (2) bottles of water from the Diner. 
 BC seating is reserved exclusively for ticketed BC travelers. 
 BC Customers will have access to the Metropolitan Lounges along the route.


----------



## winterskigirl (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm with SteveSTX on this one. Amtrak should at least have planned ahead of the BC access with putting chairs in the downstairs of the PPC. That's always been wasted space. 

surfgeek - not all that many years ago the wine tasting was FREE for sleeper class passengers. Now they charge for it. The downgrades in overall service keep coming :angry:


----------



## Train2104 (Jun 27, 2015)

surfgeek said:


> Original memo -- some adjustments have been made and hopefully passed on to crews:
> 
> :The Coach Train Attendant will be issued a book of coupons.
> 
> ...


So that makes it seem like the food coupon can't be used on Day 2 of an overnight trip?!


----------



## Eris (Jun 27, 2015)

Day 2 of an overnight trip is still "the[a] day of travel". I'm going to go with it meaning that you can't save the voucher to use on a different trip, since that's the meaning that actually makes some sense (not to suggest that Amtrak always chooses to make sense, please don't accuse me of claiming that!).


----------



## JoeRids (Jun 27, 2015)

SteveSTX said:


> Another way Amtrak is diminishing the perks of sleeper travel. Every time I've been on CS the good seats (swivel chairs) in the PPC have been full most of the trip. Now add all the business class passengers and it will really be crowded.
> 
> So I guess I'm happy it's hard to find in the booking system.


As stated in prior posts and in the memo, it appears BC passengers will ONLY be able to access the PPC for wine tasting. Given that it is unlikely that many or all BC passengers will partake in this (many people have no interest in wine tasting) and that it is only for this event, I would think it would be unlikely if crowding becomes a real issue, or at least not any more of an issue than it already is.


----------



## CHamilton (Jul 13, 2015)

Email from Amtrak:



> *Experience the beauty of Business class on the Coast Starlight*
> 
> On board the Coast Starlight® you can always expect great service, style and amenities as you travel between Los Angeles and Seattle aboard what is widely regarded as one of the most scenic train routes in America. And now through September 30, Business class service will be available on the Coast Starlight.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 13, 2015)

Checking the current Buckets for departures next week, the Biz Class Fare seems to be only $31 more than Coach between LAX and OKJ, which seems like a good deal!


----------



## CHamilton (Jul 13, 2015)

jimhudson said:


> Checking the current Buckets for departures next week, the Biz Class Fare seems to be only $31 more than Coach between LAX and OKJ, which seems like a good deal!


Jim, the prices in the Northwest seem to be the same as Business Class on the Cascades, which is definitely a good deal.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks Charlie, this looks like a good idea that can help save the PPC and the Starlight as we know it!

I just wish they would put the Biz Class seats downstairs in the PPC to replace the theater, and that King Street Station gets a Metro Lounge!


----------



## seat38a (Jul 13, 2015)

jimhudson said:


> Thanks Charlie, this looks like a good idea that can help save the PPC and the Starlight as we know it!
> 
> I just wish they would put the Biz Class seats downstairs in the PPC to replace the theater, and that King Street Station gets a Metro Lounge!


With PPC access for only Wine Tasting and also the fact it does not have restroom facilities, it would probably turn into a logistical nightmare. BC passengers would have to be allowed in the sleeper or have to go through the dining car the SSL(Some facilities seem to be kept locked or broken) to coach to go use the facilities.


----------



## rosewood (Jul 14, 2015)

Are the business class seats the same as a coach seat? Also, is it a dedicated car near the DR and sleeping cars?


----------



## Chas (Jul 14, 2015)

seat38a said:


> winterskigirl said:
> 
> 
> > I hope this isn't going to pack em into the Parlour Car :angry: They really should have stripped the seats out of the lower level "movie theatre" which is rarely used and installed bench seats or swivel chairs. The PPC needs more seating.
> ...



With a sleeper ticket, I have eaten breakfast in the PPC, and I have sat in one of the easy chairs and watched the Portland neighborhoods where I lived as an impoverished college student roll by. If only I could go back to that guy and tell him, "Things will get better." 

But are you asking, is business class only allowed into the PPC during scheduled wine tastings? If so, that is not much of an incentive.


----------



## chakk (Jul 14, 2015)

rosewood said:


> Are the business class seats the same as a coach seat? Also, is it a dedicated car near the DR and sleeping cars?


Seats are identical to coach seats in Superliners coaches. The Business Class section is the Lower Level ONLY of the first coach behind the Superliner Lounge Car.


----------



## seat38a (Jul 15, 2015)

Chas said:


> seat38a said:
> 
> 
> > winterskigirl said:
> ...


Yes for wine tasting only.


----------



## Chas (Jul 15, 2015)

>Yes for wine tasting only.

That does seem like an uncomfortable compromise. I wonder how conscientious the Parlor Car staff will be about kicking out the BC pax after a given amount of time.


----------



## BCL (Aug 13, 2015)

Thinking about this since I have the four Select Plus one-class upgrade coupons. However, I looked it over, and the terms say not valid on the Coast Starlight. However, I'm thinking maybe it's because there was no business-class on the Coast Starlight when the coupons became available in February. Anyone have an idea.

Mostly I was thinking of just cashing them in for a short trip, where we would just use the voucher in the dining car. Otherwise there aren't any other routes around here with business class unless I'm taking the Pacific Surfline.


----------



## Rail Freak (Aug 13, 2015)

There is already over crowding in the PPC. I see many PPC problems with this idea!!! I hope I'm wrong, but......!!!!!!!!


----------



## TylerP42 (Aug 14, 2015)

I didn't have any overcrowding in the PPC when I went August 7th.


----------



## alan_s (Sep 14, 2015)

I just checked and found I could book BC for this month, but not for next summer when I am travelling. Does anyone have info on the plans for next year?


----------



## AmtrakLKL (Sep 29, 2015)

Business Class on the Coast Starlight has been extended indefinitely and is now bookable past September 30. Business Class is also being expanded during the Thanksgiving and Christmas peaks to include the entire Superliner coach immediately adjacent to the Sightseer Lounge. The dates are November 20 - 29 and December 18 - January 3, 2016.


----------



## CHamilton (Oct 1, 2015)

On today's (10/1) CS train 11, the wine tasting was announced as being available to both sleeper and coach passengers, with the usual $7.50 fee.


----------



## rms492 (Jan 23, 2016)

Hello, it was rumored a while ago, that Business Class would be dedicated to an entire Superliner Coach on the Coast Starlight....has that occurred?

Or, is the current set-up still that small section on the lower level of one of the coaches?

If so, where in the consist is the Business class car located? (or section, if not fully dedicated).

Thanks


----------



## CCC1007 (Jan 23, 2016)

The recent videos I have seen indicate that a coach has been moved to run in between the lounge and the dinner, separate from the other coaches.


----------



## TiBike (Jan 24, 2016)

When I was on it a couple weeks ago, it was an entire car. And yes, it was between the lounge and the diner.


----------



## MTW (Jan 24, 2016)

Has anyone figured out where WIFI is available for Business Class on the Coast Starlight? Is it available at your seat? Or only in the PPC (which is only available for BC during the wine tasting, and for an additional fee, not to mention that the PPCs are currently out of service)?

Thanks for any info!


----------



## TiBike (Jan 24, 2016)

The attendant gave me a WiFi password. I tried to use it once (from my seat) and it didn't work. Didn't need it that day, so I didn't try any more. But I could connect to the access point from my seat, so it appears it's set up for that.


----------



## Peter KG6LSE (Jan 24, 2016)

I was Just on the CS on thursday down to LA for the weekend. We were early!!!..Outta Eugene we Had a Really cool and hip ( and competent ! ) young conductor !

Things are changing. The PPCs are a gmmick for sleeper pax on the CS that no other train gets . Be happy you had them this long..

I dont think I would pay for bix in normal superliner layouts. I know the floor is not made for this , but IF they can pull off 1X1

seats then it would be worth it !. not Wider seats just more side room for bags and such . a few desks in the car.

SO us biz users can do paperwork on more then a itty bitty seat.

Oh right its called the sweet TALGO cascades.


----------



## Ronbo (Feb 20, 2016)

TiBike said:


> When I was on it a couple weeks ago, it was an entire car. And yes, it was between the lounge and the diner.


I am curious as to how many passengers are taking advantage of the Business Class coach, is it anywhere near full or just a few? Also being between the SSL and the Diner, is there a lot of traffic from the Coaches to the Diner and if that is a disruption? Anybody have any experience in this regard lately?


----------



## thedeecee (Mar 23, 2016)

I'll be riding this next week, LAX-OKJ, and I'm curious to see how it goes. I used points, so I might have a different perspective than if I paid. Can't wait to get on another long distance train!


----------



## chakk (Mar 26, 2016)

I rode the CS last week from central Oregon to cental California. Regular coach was completely full. Business coach was nearly empty. I saw only one person pay the $60 upcharge to move into business coach.


----------



## neroden (Mar 26, 2016)

chakk said:


> I rode the CS last week from central Oregon to cental California. Regular coach was completely full. Business coach was nearly empty. I saw only one person pay the $60 upcharge to move into business coach.


You were riding the lowest-population section of the route (Sacramento to Eugene). I'm actually shocked that regular coach was completely full, and it shows why the Coast Starlight has pretty good cost recovery. BC probably sells its tickets north of there and south of there.


----------



## chakk (Mar 26, 2016)

I was told that the large load in the two regular coaches on the CS was related to Spring Break.


----------



## desertflyer (Apr 7, 2016)

Is it possible to upgrade once on the train? I may just stick with coach, but if it is particularly full I may want to upgrade for $30 from OKJ-LAX. I was hoping to use my AGR upgrade coupon, but it's not valid on the Starlight.


----------



## chakk (Apr 9, 2016)

Yes, it is possible to upgrade to Business from coach while on board on the CS. Talk to the conductor. Upcharge is about $60 as of last month.


----------



## ceo418 (Mar 2, 2017)

I know this is an older topic, but I wanted to ask a couple of things anyway. There''s a chance I'll be taking the Coast Starlight from Seattle to Albany, OR, in August for the eclipse (I already have a place to stay and all that). If I do take the train, would it be worth it to upgrade to Business Class for that length of time? Also, sorry if this was answered elsewhere, but is Business Class an entirely separate coach car or is it just a section of a coach car? Thanks for any insight!


----------



## Matthew1551 (Mar 2, 2017)

ceo418 said:


> I know this is an older topic, but I wanted to ask a couple of things anyway. There''s a chance I'll be taking the Coast Starlight from Seattle to Albany, OR, in August for the eclipse (I already have a place to stay and all that). If I do take the train, would it be worth it to upgrade to Business Class for that length of time? Also, sorry if this was answered elsewhere, but is Business Class an entirely separate coach car or is it just a section of a coach car? Thanks for any insight!


Business Class isn't much of an upgrade seat wise. If you'd like some extra quiet and to sit on the bottom of the coach, (business class is on the bottom of a normal Coach car) then go for it. You do get a free water and a voucher on food. I'm a little rusty on the subject but I hope I helped!


----------



## texline (Mar 2, 2017)

Unless it has changed, the CS has a separate coach car located between the PPC and SSL for business class. In my travels, maybe a dozen passengers in business class. Lots of room. They allowed business class to come into the PPC for a wine tasting. I don't ride in coach. It has been packed on my trips and I prefer less crowded.


----------



## Ronbo (Mar 2, 2017)

ceo418 said:


> I know this is an older topic, but I wanted to ask a couple of things anyway. There''s a chance I'll be taking the Coast Starlight from Seattle to Albany, OR, in August for the eclipse (I already have a place to stay and all that). If I do take the train, would it be worth it to upgrade to Business Class for that length of time? Also, sorry if this was answered elsewhere, but is Business Class an entirely separate coach car or is it just a section of a coach car? Thanks for any insight!


I don't have any experience riding BC on the Starlight, but I do have a question for you about the eclipse! I might consider taking the same trip. Is Albany a good place to view it, and if so, what day in August, and at what time of the day? Thanks for any insight from you!
P.S.......I just did a quick Google search and found all the info I was looking for! August 21st, 10:17 am.

First total eclipse in 26 years, would love to view it!


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Mar 2, 2017)

Having rode the Coast Starlight in January, I can attest that the BC is a full car with leather seats between the Dining Car and the Sight Seer Lounge. I was traveling in sleeper but walked through the BC car and it appeared to be very nice with just a few passengers so no problem having a whole row to yourself. Appeared to be very quiet.

I should also note that since my trip was in January, there was no PPC parlor car.


----------



## Aegis (Mar 2, 2017)

Tennessee Traveler said:


> Having rode the Coast Starlight in January, I can attest that the BC is a full car with leather seats between the Dining Car and the Sight Seer Lounge. I was traveling in sleeper but walked through the BC car and it appeared to be very nice with just a few passengers so no problem having a whole row to yourself. Appeared to be very quiet.
> 
> I should also note that since my trip was in January, there was no PPC parlor car.


My experience also on the CS.. Coach car was the last one or two cars..


----------



## SP&S (Mar 3, 2017)

Tennessee Traveler said:


> Having rode the Coast Starlight in January, I can attest that the BC is a full car with leather seats between the Dining Car and the Sight Seer Lounge. I was traveling in sleeper but walked through the BC car and it appeared to be very nice with just a few passengers so no problem having a whole row to yourself. Appeared to be very quiet.
> 
> I should also note that since my trip was in January, there was no PPC parlor car.


I was on 14(21) and walked from my sleeper through BC to go to the lounge. There was no leather to be found as the seats looked identical to regular coach, additionally there was a paucity of passengers - they can't be making money on this. The seat pitch may have been greater but I'm not sure as Mrs SP&S says to get a bedroom. I don't know that I'd pay the extra fare.


----------



## Blackwolf (Mar 3, 2017)

SP&S said:


> Tennessee Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Having rode the Coast Starlight in January, I can attest that the BC is a full car with leather seats between the Dining Car and the Sight Seer Lounge. I was traveling in sleeper but walked through the BC car and it appeared to be very nice with just a few passengers so no problem having a whole row to yourself. Appeared to be very quiet.
> ...


What portion of the route were you on when you walked through? I can promise you they make money; it's a popular car only on certain portions of the run, but not others. And especially the full length of the run.


----------



## CCC1007 (Mar 3, 2017)

From what I understand there is at least one car that has leather seat covers that the Los Angeles car shop put on each seat.


----------



## ceo418 (Mar 3, 2017)

As to the eclipse, all I know other than the date and time is that I'll be at a winery near Monmouth, Oregon, which is in the path of totality. I live in New Jersey but will be flying to Seattle and visiting family that will be heading down there a couple of days earlier, so I'd be taking the train to catch up with them. Thanks for all the info from everyone.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Mar 3, 2017)

Blackwolf said:


> SP&S said:
> 
> 
> > Tennessee Traveler said:
> ...


My trip was Emeryville to Los Angeles on a Sunday. I definitely remember the seats being leather.


----------



## SP&S (Mar 4, 2017)

Probably some cars with leather, some without. I think I was going thru between SLO and PRB. Perhaps not the most popular stretch, I hope they make money on it.


----------



## sechs (Mar 26, 2017)

I rode business class LAX-SLO last year because the CS schedule was more convenient than the Surfliner.

It was nice to be able to camp out on two seats on the view side and very little foot traffic, and use the voucher for lunch in the diner. When the train is busy, this would be easily make sense as an upgrade.

There was one guy on my train who was going all the way to Seattle. If the choice was business class or coach, I'm sure that he made the right decision.


----------



## chakk (Mar 27, 2017)

SP&S said:


> Probably some cars with leather, some without. I think I was going thru between SLO and PRB. Perhaps not the most popular stretch, I hope they make money on it.


When I rode 11(19) earlier this month in business coach, the car had "standard" cloth seats throughout the upper level and all-leather seats throughout the lower level.


----------



## AmtrakLKL (Mar 27, 2017)

SP&S said:


> I was on 14(21) and walked from my sleeper through BC to go to the lounge. There was no leather to be found as the seats looked identical to regular coach, additionally there was a paucity of passengers - *they can't be making money on this. * The seat pitch may have been greater but I'm not sure as Mrs SP&S says to get a bedroom. I don't know that I'd pay the extra fare.


It's all incremental revenue with almost no incremental cost. They aren't running an extra car and using more fuel to pull it up and down the coast. No attendants were added. There is a small cost for the soft amenities, but that's covered by the added BC charge. So, every coach passenger that buys up is going straight to the bottom line. Of course, there is the potential for a higher revenue sleeper passenger to downgrade and spend less money, but that doesn't seem to be an issue.


----------



## chakk (Mar 28, 2017)

The upper level of my business coach had no increase in seat pitch versus a regular superliner coach.

Here are photos of both the upper and lower levels of my business coach.


----------



## ceo418 (Mar 31, 2017)

Those are nice pictures! I think I will go business class for my trip  A couple more questions, just about details. Does anyone know when passengers get the promised water bottles (i.e. as you board, once on board and underway, etc.)? And when do you receive the voucher you can use for meals? Also, is there an attendant for the car or is it just taken care of by a nearby coach attendant? I assume you can hear all the same announcements as the rest of the train, including meal times, etc.?


----------



## TiBike (Mar 31, 2017)

There is a business class attendant who will give you your voucher, the WiFi password and, usually, a bottle of water and a pillow right after you board. After that, it depends. Some will disappear until the next stop, others will more or less always be around and offer you more water and see if you need anything else. Including, in one case, access to the PPC for drinks. Some get tips, some don't.

You'll hear all the announcements.


----------



## chakk (Apr 1, 2017)

I received two bottles of water, my $6 voucher, and my pillow from the business coach attendant as soon as I boarded. He also greeted me at the door as I boarded the train.

I did bring my own lightweight blankets as well as an eyeshade and earplugs. Slept reasonably well that night.


----------



## Rincewind (Jun 28, 2017)

I will take the Coast Starlight the first time in January from Oakland to LA. I think an Upgrade for Business seems to be reasonable. I want a windows seat on the "good side" and I would love to get a chance to see a PPC - even if I have to take part in a wine tasting and Wifi is a perk too! Tennessee traveller wrote, that the PPC car was absent because it was January. Is there a schedule for maintaining the cars in January or was this just a 2017 thing?


----------



## JayPea (Jun 28, 2017)

The last few years the PPC'S have been taken out of service during the winter months due to "maintenance". How much if any maintenance is done is debatable but usually they go back in service around mid-March.


----------



## Rincewind (Jun 28, 2017)

Thanks. So It is the best option not to expect the palour car in January. I still think the Upgrade might be worth the price.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 28, 2017)

Peter KG6LSE said:


> I was Just on the CS on thursday down to LA for the weekend. We were early!!!..Outta Eugene we Had a Really cool and hip ( and competent ! ) young conductor !
> 
> Things are changing. The PPCs are a gmmick for sleeper pax on the CS that no other train gets . Be happy you had them this long..
> 
> ...


----------



## IndyLions (Jun 29, 2017)

I haven't specifically taken BC on the CS, but I have on several other long distance routes.

To me, the primary benefit of BC is that it is nearly always far less crowded than coach - although there are no guarantees.

For me, that makes it a legitimate alternative to a sleeper if those fares are outrageous or the sleepers are full.

For example, I got a low bucket South Bend to Buffalo in a sleeper, but no such reasonable fare was available on the return. Taking BC in that case allowed me plenty of room to stretch out and get a pretty good nights sleep in a row to myself.

When I send my daughter off to college to VA (or back) on the Cardinal, I always pay the BC fare to make her more comfortable. She likes a window seat and one is always available in BC on that train. When I sent her coach, it was a 50/50 proposition at best. As most of you know, sleepers on that route are almost always crazy expensive, especially given the lack of a diner. I love her dearly, but we'll save that splurging for a special occasion


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jun 29, 2017)

Why are vinyl seats seen as an upgrade?


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 29, 2017)

Does the CS BC Have the vinyl 2&1 seating or is it just a coach car with less passengers?


----------



## chakk (Jun 29, 2017)

Rail Freak said:


> Does the CS BC Have the vinyl 2&1 seating or is it just a coach car with less passengers?


When I rode the CS BC in March, there were cloth seats on the upper level and vinyl sears on the lower level.

Lots of totally empty seats on both levels.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jun 29, 2017)

chakk said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > Does the CS BC Have the vinyl 2&1 seating or is it just a coach car with less passengers?
> ...


My experience a year ago although the lower level was "full"! Plenty of room in the upper level.


----------



## bretton88 (Jun 29, 2017)

Green Maned Lion said:


> Why are vinyl seats seen as an upgrade?


They're not an upgrade, imo. But they give the "vibe" of leather, so they are often seen as more premium.


----------



## fairviewroad (Sep 5, 2017)

My recent experience traveling Coast Starlight BC from TAC to SLM:

Our party of four sat in upper level. Seats were the "vinyl" type. The car and the seats were very nice and clean...felt new. We each received one bottle of water shortly after pulling out of TAC. I'm not sure why we didn't get the promised "two bottles" but whatever. A WiFi password was provided. I could not get it to work at all. In fact, when we were parked in PDX for 50 minutes I was able to get the regular Amtrak wifi from an adjacent Talgo trainset.

We each got a $6 voucher, which we applied towards lunch in the diner. One benefit to sitting in BC: You get priority over coach passengers when it comes to dining car reservations.

BC was about 75% full until we got to PDX, where it cleared out almost entirely.


----------



## SP&S (Sep 6, 2017)

Green Maned Lion said:


> Why are vinyl seats seen as an upgrade?


A lot of people can't tell the difference between leather and vinyl. That's especially true if their experience with leather is confined to car seats - most brand's leather is so chock full of plasticisers and other stuff that it might as well be vinyl. It is, however, easier to keep clean.


----------



## chakk (Sep 8, 2017)

The wifi router on the CS is located in the PPC, I believe. I've only seen it working once in the half-dozen trips I've taken on the CS when it was (supposedly) available for passenger use.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## TinCan782 (Sep 8, 2017)

chakk said:


> The wifi router on the CS is located in the PPC, I believe. I've only seen it working once in the half-dozen trips I've taken on the CS when it was (supposedly) available for passenger use.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


On my CS BC trip a year ago June, the BC car had its own wifi. In sleeper last October and again last July, each sleeper car had its own wifi. This was in addition to the PPC which has its own. Each car had the wifi name and password posted (each different).

The photo is typical (Verizon JetPack) of what is in each car.


----------

